# Retro Making a Comeback in the UK



## Mike (Aug 12, 2015)

Do you miss things from years ago, do you get all
nostalgic when you get an old fashioned sweet?

Retro seems to be big business in the UK lately,
LPs, old fashioned sweets, trench coats etc., etc.,
are big sellers these days.

Full Story Here

What do you miss?

Mike.


----------



## oakapple (Aug 13, 2015)

To be honest Mike, nothing really.Although the very old records 78's were beautiful things in their sleeves, I still wouldn't want to go back to them, ditto everything else.


----------



## Cookie (Aug 13, 2015)

I do like lots of retro stuff --- mid-century modern furniture, 50s bakeware, Bakelite jewelry, retro fabric prints. 

I wish we could still get an ice cream cone at the corner store, it was so good. Coke has changed their recipe so many times, it is barely recognizable.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 13, 2015)

*Black and White by Steve Vaus

You could hardly see for all the snow, 
Spread the rabbit ears as far as they go. 
Pull a chair up to the TV set, 
"Good Night, David. Good Night, Chet."

Depending on the channel you tuned, 
You got Rob and Laura - or Ward and June. 
It felt so good. It felt so right. 
Life looked better in black and white. 

I Love Lucy, The Real McCoys, 
Dennis the Menace, the Cleaver boys, 
Rawhide, Gunsmoke, Wagon Train, 
Superman, Jimmy and Lois Lane.
Father Knows Best, Patty Duke, 
Rin Tin Tin and Lassie too, 
Donna Reed on Thursday night! -- 
Life looked better in black and white.

I wanna go back to black and white. 
Everything always turned out right. 
Simple people, simple lives... 
Good guys always won the fights.
Now nothing is the way it seems, 
In living color on the TV screen. 
Too many murders, too many fights, 
I wanna go back to black and white.

In God they trusted, alone in bed, they slept, 
A promise made was a promise kept. 
They never cussed or broke their vows. 
They'd never make the network now. 
But if I could, I'd rather be in a TV town in '53. 
It felt so good. It felt so right. 
Life looked better in black and white.

I'd trade all the channels on the satellite, 
If I could just turn back the clock tonight
To when everybody knew wrong from right. 
Life was better in black and white!*


----------

